# Transfer LTC to new city



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I've finally moved recently and need to transfer my LTC. From what I can tell it looks like I need to submit an application/renewal form, does this sound right? Also, the form I have still says to bring in some photos with me. I thought the new licenses were digital and didn't need the applicant to supply photos any more? What's the fee up to these days? I know it was mentioned here before, I'm not having any solid luck searching here or MA.GOV. Thanks in advance


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

There is a form that you must fill out. Your local PD should have it. You are required to notify, within 30 days, the issuing PD, the PD in the town you have moved to, and the Department of public safety. I recommend sending it certified mail with delivery receipt.


----------



## Symz (Dec 24, 2006)

The form can also be found on the G.O.A.L website under the "Fact Sheets" link. Then just follow the instrustions on were to send the different parts.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I got the form off the G.O.A.L. site. So I just carry around a LTC with an invalid address until it's renewal time? Or do they send me one of those fancy address labels like the RMV did? There's got to be more to it than just a notification of address change. Plus, I was hoping to get one of those new ones that _actually fits in a wallet_.


----------



## Symz (Dec 24, 2006)

I asked that same question to the license officer in my new town and he told me that the state does not issue new licenses with a correct address or a sticker. If you want a new one you might just have to reapply and pay the $100 bucks. So as far as moving just mail in the 3 parts to the correct locations and you should be fine.


----------

